# Sensio 3D?



## Richard in SF (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone tried it? (In case you don't know what it is, it seems to be some sort of streaming 3D.)


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Richard in SF said:


> Has anyone tried it? (In case you don't know what it is, it seems to be some sort of streaming 3D.)


I still don't feel like I know what it is 100%. I found a wiki page about it:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SENSIO_Technologies

Seems to be maybe a proprietary 3D technology??


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sure there are folks out there who have experienced it. But they probably don't know that it was Sensio 3D. Most folks don't pay much attention to the image processing that takes place behind the scenes.


----------



## johnny905 (Mar 7, 2012)

SENSIO 3D is a frame compatible format for compressing 3D images for transmission across cable, sat or internet. While other compression methods (side-by-side, top/bottom, etc) result in halving the resolution, SENSIO 3D is reported to be "visually lossless" compared to the original. i.e., near-blu ray quality.

Up until now it's unlikely you would have viewed anything in SENSIO 3D as there has been little content available in that format. However this spring Sensio is launching a 3D streaming service called 3DGO with between 50-100 3D titles with the support of several major Hollywood studios.

So far only Vizio 3DTV owners will be able to utilize the service, although the expectation is that other manufacturers will license the technology once the streaming service is launched. TCL recently signed a LOI to license the format. 

Their website has more info http://sensio.tv


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

johnny905 said:


> Up until now it's unlikely you would have viewed anything in SENSIO 3D as there has been little content available in that format. However this spring Sensio is launching a 3D streaming service called 3DGO with between 50-100 3D titles with the support of several major Hollywood studios.


If you played the Avatar 3D game, you've seen Sensio technology. The Soccer World Cup used it last year as well.


----------



## Richard in SF (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you, Johnny,
Would this technology be compatible with a firmware update for either a 3D compatible BluRay player or TV, (other than Vizio)?
Richard


----------



## johnny905 (Mar 7, 2012)

Richard in SF said:


> Thank you, Johnny,
> Would this technology be compatible with a firmware update for either a 3D compatible BluRay player or TV, (other than Vizio)?
> Richard


There is a good chance that will be the case. The SENSIO decoder is actually already embedded on the SoC chips in most 3DTVs being produced today. But until the manufacturer signs a licensing deal the decoder is dormant. Once a deal is signed then a quick and simple firmware update could activate the chip.

Unfortunately my 3DTV is 2 years old, so I'm probably out of luck if/when Sony licenses the Sensio 3D format. But that's ok, because I want to buy one of the new passive 3DTVs anyway...


----------



## Richard in SF (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I am just trying to get up to speed in the world of 3D. With the dearth of material, and cost of discs to be watched once, I was trying to see what I might be able to get on cable. On further study, now it seems that VUDU will give me access.
Richard


----------

